# Rhinoceros v4.0 Final Multilanguage



## +†+SeMSeM+†+ (3 مارس 2007)

*+ بسم رب الارباب يسوع المسيح +

Rhinoceros v4.0 Final Multilanguage ISO







احد اقوى برامج التصميم ثلاثى الابعاد ويعتبر برنامج الراينو rhino من أقوى برامج تصميم المجسمات أو ما يسمى بالموديلنج باستخدام أدوات نيربس الرائعة NURBS وهى الخاصة بإنشاء المجسمات عن طريق الخطوط والأشكال وربطها مع بعضها لتكوين الأسطح  Surface  ومن ثم المجسم ككل






Start with a sketch, drawing, physical model, or only an ideaRhino provides the tools to accurately model your designs ready for rendering, animation, drafting, engineering, analysis, and manufacturing


موقع البرنامج

دروس باللغة العربية من هنــــــــــــــا
التعرف على بعض اسرار الراينو باللغة الانجليزيه من هنـــــــــا

DowNloaD
CD1 641 mb
ParT1
ParT2
ParT3
ParT4
ParT5
ParT6
ParT7

CD2 139 mb
ParT1
ParT2
​*


----------

